# JAWS - A Fan Film



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a hysterically bad JAWS fan film I made when I was around 10 years old. (Regrettably, I may have actually been 13...not sure) It's basically the first film, but staggered and condensed down to the bullet points of the bullet points of the log line.

However, aside from the bad acting, embarrassing camera work, and the obvious use of one actor for several prominent roles throughout . . . we built a shark out of a garbage can and its a fun look at how much more imagination I had as a child than I do now.

We have a lake . . . let's make a JAWS movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had no idea freshwater sharks got so big


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That was pretty cute. You guys did a great job. Too bad I don't have any Star Wars we did as kids on Super 8, back when that was high tech.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

goneferal said:


> That was pretty cute. You guys did a great job. Too bad I don't have any Star Wars we did as kids on Super 8, back when that was high tech.


Nice! I love Super 8 films. Of course, I just love anything shot on film in general.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I liked it a lot - I did not think that it was that bad - the shark was better than I expected


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's pretty cool, it sure is magical when your a kid isn't it?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Gotta love young filmmakers! Spielbergs of the future.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

JustJimAZ said:


> Gotta love young filmmakers! Spielbergs of the future.


Thank you - I can only hope I'm able to reach that level of entertainment quality!


----------

